# Z22 vs Z24



## rallyrob (Apr 14, 2011)

The Z22E in my 82 datsun 200sx has a blown headgasket.Ive always tried to upgrade parts whenever they break.So I got to thinking what if I swapped in a Z24 engine into the 200sx.I know the carbed Z24 makes the same horsepower as my MPFI Z22-so it should be a nice boost in power.Couple questions:

if I found a NAPZ Z24 with the dual spark plug head would the Z22E manifold bolt to it?

would motor mounts and transmission bellhousing line up?

The Z24 due to its stroke revs about 2K less than a Z22.Would a MPFI Z24 make enough power that it could be in a higher gear and still make decent power?IE now I might take a corner on gravel at 4K rpm in 3rd.Would it be possible to take the same corner in 4th at a lower rpm


----------

